# Ich Attack, does it work?



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, as I was surfing the web, I discovered a Kordon product called Ich Attack. Apparently, it is supposed to be effective against ich and similar diseases. What I was surprised by was its claim of being totally natural and neutral towards sensitive fish and inverts. Anyway, I just wanted to hear all of your opinions and experience using this product. Thanks


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Ich Treatment*

_Hello love..._

_Save the money on treatments and just run a little aquarium salt through your tank every few months when you perform a water change and you won't have to worry about "Ich" or any other tank disease. One teaspoon per five gallons of water change water will do._

_I've been doing this since I set up my tanks five years ago and have never had a disease problem in any of them._

_B_


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BBradbury said:


> _Hello love..._
> 
> _Save the money on treatments and just run a little aquarium salt through your tank every few months when you perform a water change and you won't have to worry about "Ich" or any other tank disease. One teaspoon per five gallons of water change water will do._
> 
> ...


I have to again disagree with this advice. That dosage of salt is NOT an ich treatment. If fish are showing a visible infestation of this nasty parasite then you really do need to treat more aggressively if you want to give the fish a fighting chance. Not properly treating an ich infestation means that you leave all the fish in a tank at risk for repeated infestations.

Love- I have never used Ich Attack so I can't help you with that one. I have however used salt and heat on a regular basis to treat ich, and I use one teaspoon per gallon with salt-sensitive fish, and one tablespoon per gallon with salt-tolerant fish. I gradually raise the tank temps up into the mid-80s F. I treat for a minimum of two weeks after the last visible spot.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the input. Laura, as you know from answering one of my other threads, I have treated with salt with little effect, and have moved on to using rid ich. I just wanted to ask about ich attack for future possible ich. Currently, I am keeping my fingers crossed that the rid ich will do the trick though. Thanks Laura for taking the time to answer another one of my question


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Chemical "Ich" Treatments*

_love...._

_Let's be clear on my post. It's a preventative measure only. In my humble opinion, if you periodically use standard aquarium salt and follow a sound tank maintenance routine, you will not need to be concerned with tank diseases. So, the time spent on researching disease prevention can be better spent on some other fishkeeping subject._

_B_


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Raising temperature to high 80's and clean water is the best cure for ich that I have tried. IMO salt is a dubious remedy or preventative. Just another opinion.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Heat works as long as your fish can tolerate it. There are some ich strains out there that can survive high temps though.

Ich attack does work, but it smells bad, turns your water brown, and makes a mess out of your filtration. If you can get your fish to another tank, you can treat them with copper sulfate, which will kill the ich quickly. If you leave all the fish out of your tank for a week or two, there will be none in the main tank either.

If you don't have a hospital tank, or as in my case, find the fish impossible to catch in a densly planted tank, then heat or Ich attack will most likely work. Make sure you continue treatment at least a week after the ich disappears. If you use a ich attack, you may want to go longer just in case. The upside with ich attack is that it doesn't hurt plants or invertebrates. High 80 temps might kill many shrimp, and copper meds will kill both shrimp and snails, which might sound nice (Killing snails, not shrimp.), but an ammonia spike will likely follow if you have a lot of them. Any amount of salt capable of killing ich will do likewise to your plants. (1 tsp/5 gal will not even annoy ich.)

I've never been a big fan of using aquarium salt as I don't feel it's actually effective at treating anything in the dosages usually recommended by LFS'. (Salt baths are a different matter entirely.) The small amounts commonly used don't really have enough effect on osmotic pressure.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the input. I was just curious about if anyone had tried ich attack before and it looks like i have found my answer. Thanks guys


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I used ich attack once and found it was not near as effective as quick cure. I have had 4 small outbreaks of ich in the last year. 3 times treated with meds and 1 with temp/salt. In the times I used Quick Cure, although the treatment period was longer, I noticed no sign of ich after only 3 days of treatment...even on the time I had to reduce the dosage to half with Cardinal Tetras.


----------

